# Gott Fen State Nature Preserve Hosts Ladys-Slipper Open House



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

5/28/10 The Natural Areas Discovery series event at Gott Fen State Nature Preserve on Saturday, June 12 will give visitors a rare glimpse of the showy ladys slipper orchid in full bloom.More...

More...


----------

